# how to remove screenprinting?



## cody

Hi, so I have garments that have already been screenprinted, in bulk.
is there any way I can remove the print without damage the fabric?? 
prob not, but dosen't hurt to ask.
I assuming scraping the print off with a knife edge wouldnt work lol
thanks


----------



## jayman2143

Haha have you cured the shirts yet? If you did, youll probably never get it off...unless you didnt do a good job curing them  

I would say start over with new shirts.


----------



## torodesigns

There is ways for spot cleaning. . . but already cured and large prints maybe a problem.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

you can take it off with a spot gun but i would just get other shirts not worth wasting more to have then shirts


----------



## ambitious

What about putting the t-shirt in a heat press for like 30 secs, i did this before with plastisol transfers and was able to get them off, don't know about waterbased inks though.


----------



## cody

apparently, HCI will get it off, but ruin the garment fabric




ambitious said:


> What about putting the t-shirt in a heat press for like 30 secs, i did this before with plastisol transfers and was able to get them off, don't know about waterbased inks though.


----------



## mikelmorgan

T-shirts are worth How Much? And time is worth How Much? You will spend $3.00 trying to save $2.00. Not to mention the time spent. Make rags out of them or use them for test prints.


----------



## studog79

Find out what you did wrong, put in procedures not to do the same mistake again, use them for rags or donate them to a third world charity, and chalk it up to a lesson learned. Don't worry you are not the first personto do this, but like I said do not repeat the same mistake.


----------



## ssdapparel

What if the shirt hasn't been fully cured is there something I could use to remove the screen printing ink?


----------



## RawkstarApparel

I've been able to get white ink off garments by soaking a q tip in ink remover. Which soaks up my ink when I apply it to the shirt. I have saved so many shirts this way! Removing a large print would be difficult with this method.


----------



## torodesigns

You can spray some screen opener on a paper towel and blot up the ink if it is not cured.


----------



## ncbigfroot

pukingdeserthobo said:


> you can take it off with a spot gun but i would just get other shirts not worth wasting more to have then shirts



I would only use a spot gun if it a lil spot & its a big order cause that stuff cost a lot for what u get


----------



## MJD DESIGN

i use carburetor cleaner for small stuff. seems to work for me


----------



## Checker

Hullo, I read some of these comments in an effort to find out how to remove screen printing from a T shirt and I read one comment that this is not p[ossible. Well I found a way.
I tried scrubbing with paint remover and then paint brush cleaner, then isobutyl alcohol, brushing with a stiff brush during each trial all to little avail. There was some reduction but not much. Then I found a bottle of citronella and thought why not give this a go and to my surprise the print started to break up. I had to work hard at it and also used steel wool lightly to try to break up the paint but with concerted effort have removed about 98% I think.
So, I recommend citronella and maybe a squirt of isobutyl alco0hol to help and then scrub with liquid washing soap and you have a good chance of removing the visible print, leaving a very faint residual amount which remains deep in the fabric and hard to penetrate to with the brush hairs.
I hope this helps someone.


----------



## hongfunclothing

Don't waist your time, the best way is start over with new tees.


----------



## DrivingZiggy

Yeah, that's a lot of work to salvage such an item. How much time does it take--and what is your time worth? Especially since it still leaves a "residual amount" which would render the shirt un-sell-able anyhow.


----------



## franz007

The only way is to use a scissor.


----------

